# Ist diese Kombination gut für Instagram?



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe zur Zeit eine RX100 und fotografiere sehr gerne damit, nehme die Kamera auch sehr gerne auf Reisen mit. Ich mache Bilder auch mit dem Handy, mit der Kamera macht es aber für mich persönlich mehr spaß. Ich war beim Überlegen, ob ich mir eine DSLR kaufen soll, hab mir auch welche Bridge-Kameras angesehen, kann mich schon lange nicht entscheiden. Ich will einfach mal mit etwas anfangen, damit ich auch auf Instagram ab und zu was hochladen kann. Nach einigen Recherchen bin ich mal auf die Kombination getoßen, bzw. glaube ich, dass es was für mich wäre: entweder etwas länger sparen und eine Sony A5XXX nehmen oder gleich eine ältere wie die NEX5R nehmen und mehr für Objektive ausgeben. Die Objektive aus der DN-Serie von Sigma habe ich im Auge (zwei Weitwinkel und ein 60mm). Was glaubt ihr? Wäre das was für mich oder habt ihr bessere Ideen?[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## GuajoloteReal (2. Mai 2018)

Na ja ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Sony-Bodys (ich selbst fotografiere mit einer DSLR von Canon), aber grundsätzlich denke ich, dass diese Kameras auf jeden Fall für Instagram passend ist. Allerdings würde ich es natürlich nicht bei Instagram belassen: Diese Ausrüstungen sind zu gut, um sie nur für diesen Zweck zu nützen. Darüber hinaus glaube ich zu wissen, welche Objektive du meinst... und von dem, was ich bisher so im Netz gelesen habe, sind das interessante Linsen mit fairen Preisen.


----------



## cloneW (11. Mai 2018)

Danke, GuajoloteReal. Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht nur Instragram Bilder vor. Wenn du aber auch andere Vorschläge hast, bin ich offen. Welche Kamera bzw. Objektive hast du?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine EOS 750D zugelegt und verwende damit ein 17-70 mm f2.8-4.0 Contemporary sowie ein 18-35 mm f1.8 Art (beide Objektive sind von Sigma). Ich plane demnächst ein Tele oder ein Immerdrauf zu kaufen. Und ja, die Tatsache, dass du das Equipment auch abseits für Instagram verwenden würdest, ist natürlich etwas anderes. Mit Sony habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrungen, aber mit den Objektiven wärst du denk ich gut unterwegs. Oder kannst du dir auch den Kauf eines Bodys von einem anderen Hersteller vorstellen? Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## cloneW (16. Mai 2018)

Hey  Ja, generell möchte ich in die DSLR-Fotografie einsteigen, die Kamera werde ich aber vor allem für Instragram Bilder. Es muss nicht unbedingt der Hersteller sein. Ich will einfach, dass das Body mir gut in der Hand liegt und die erwähnte Kamera hatte ich schon mal in der Hand und hatte ein gutes Gefühl, wie ich damit zurechtkomme. Dann habe ich mir die Objektive angeschaut, was man mit dieser Kamera gut kombinieren kann. Aber ich bin wie gesagt auch offen für andere Vorschläge, kann Verschiedenes probieren und dann entscheiden. Es muss aber auch vom Budget her alles nicht mehr als 700-800&#8364; oder so kosten, natürlich weniger ist mir lieber  Ich will jetzt als Einsteiger nicht zu viel ausgeben.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (18. Mai 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich würde eine derartige Ausrüstung für wesentlich mehr als "nur" für Instagram einsetzen. Aber das ist natürlich eine Geschmackssache. Und abgesehen davon würde ich dir zu einem Canon oder Nikon-Body raten, weil du damit eine bessere Auswahl an Objektiven hättest. Meines Erachtens wären beispielsweise die EOS 1300D und das 17-70 mm f2.8-4.0 Contemporary eine gute Option für dich.


----------



## cloneW (20. Mai 2018)

Ok, danke, das schaue ich mir an. Ich probiere Einiges durch nächste Woche im Handel und sag dann Bescheid, wie es mir damit gegangen ist.


----------



## cloneW (15. Juli 2018)

Hey, GuajoloteReal!

Wollte mich nur bedanken. Ich habe die EOS1300D vor Ort probiert und einige Kameras von Nikon auch. Am Ende habe ich mich für deinen Vorschlag entschieden, kombiniert mit dem Sigma 17-70mm/2.8-4 Contemporary. Das Objektiv war lichstärker als die Kit-Objektive und man hat gemeint, dass es von sehr guter Qualität ist. Jetzt muss ich einfach viele Fotos machen, damit ich alles lernen kann. Wenn du noch welche Tipps hast, würde ich mich natürlich freuen. Eine Frage: zum Objektiv kann man auch ein USB-Dock kaufen. Kennst du das?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (21. September 2018)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen, dass ich erst jetzt auf deinen Beitrag zurückkomme. Hoffentlich kann ich dir nach wie vor weiterhelfen. Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass du mit dem 17-70 mm f2.8-4.0 Contemporary von Sigma gut Erfahrungen machst und dass mein Tipp dementsprechend aufgegangen ist. Ja, ich kenne das USB-Dock und nütze es für Updates sowie zum Justieren.


----------



## marcmols (6. November 2018)

Für Instagram ist das aufjedenfall ausreichend!


----------



## peltorkid (26. Dezember 2018)

cloneW schrieb:


> Hey, GuajoloteReal!
> 
> Wollte mich nur bedanken. Ich habe die EOS1300D vor Ort probiert und einige Kameras von Nikon auch. Am Ende habe ich mich für deinen Vorschlag entschieden, kombiniert mit dem Sigma 17-70mm/2.8-4 Contemporary. Das Objektiv war lichstärker als die Kit-Objektive und man hat gemeint, dass es von sehr guter Qualität ist. Jetzt muss ich einfach viele Fotos machen, damit ich alles lernen kann. Wenn du noch welche Tipps hast, würde ich mich natürlich freuen. Eine Frage: zum Objektiv kann man auch ein USB-Dock kaufen. Kennst du das?


 

 

Bist du eigentlich noch mit deiner RX100 zufrieden? Ich hatte die letztes Jahr auch und ich war nur so Semi zufrieden damit muss ich gestehen. Ich hatte sehr sehr oft das Gefühl, als würde mein Samsung S7 bessere Fotos machen, als die Kamera. Und das kanns ja nicht sein.

 

Klar ist die Auflösung wesentlich besser, aber das Samsung hatte auch eine super Auflösung. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich habe meine RX100 vor zwei Monaten verkauft und überlege mir jetzt eine EOS 200D zu holen. 

Die finde ich auch sehr handlich. Ob die dann nun bessere Fotos macht, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Die Tests sind auf jeden Fall voll gut. Aber ich muss auch gestehen, vielleicht bin ich von dem Design der Kamera sehr angetan, weswegen ich jetzt eben zu einer Canon wechseln würde. 

 

(Nur zur Info und Ergänzung: ich benutze die Kamera eigentlich nur, damit ich schöne Urlaubsbilder machen kann und schöne Landschaftsfotos bzw. grundsätzlich Naturfotos a la National Geographics nur eben weniger professionell )


----------



## peltorkid (26. Dezember 2018)

Aja was ich auch noch gerne dazu sagen möchte:

 

Bei Instagram oder grundsätzlich bei jedem gemachten Foto, ist die Nacharbeitung meistens sowieso das Um und Auf. Also da kann das Motiv noch so gut sein, aber wenn du da nicht die richtigen Lichtverhältnisse hast (weil von der Natur aus gerade nicht anders verfügbar - lets put it this way haha ), dann sieht das ganze Foto nicht gut aus.

 

Also ich mache das für Instagram dann entweder mit den in der App verfügbaren Filtern oder mit Lightroom von Adobe fürs Handy. 

 

Für meine Fotos, die ich ausdrucke mache ich das dann meistens mit Photoshop.


----------

